# Unable to Purchase from PSN Store



## atish4011 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello guys
I have a ps3 and i recently bought ps4 the problem is that with my new ps4 a 14 day ps plus subscription came which i activated using my axis bank debit card and the card was accepted now the problem is that whatever i am trying to purchase from the store or i am trying to add funds it says credit card information not valid it is funny because with the same details i activated my ps plus subscription what is the prolem ?
 please help me with any solutions


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2014)

Debit cards = troublesome. **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html*

Credit cards will work fine.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 5, 2014)

atish4011 said:


> Hello guys
> I have a ps3 and i recently bought ps4 the problem is that with my new ps4 a 14 day ps plus subscription came which i activated using my axis bank debit card and the card was accepted now the problem is that whatever i am trying to purchase from the store or i am trying to add funds it says credit card information not valid it is funny because with the same details i activated my ps plus subscription what is the prolem ?
> please help me with any solutions


delete the card information and try again.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 5, 2014)

You won't be able to buy games using a debit card. You'll necessarily have to use a credit card.  

There's lot more info in the link ico posted. Give that a read.


----------



## 10 numberi (Mar 9, 2014)

Not necessarily Debit cards of certain banks works well. NOT for all banks. Axis bank has some issues I think.


----------

